# Apache POI Export EXCEL - [Zahlen-Werte]



## triplex_1 (19. Feb 2010)

Hi leute.

Ich habn Problem mit dem Export ins Excel sheet... und zwar habe ich in Java Werte, die ich in Excel darstellen muss, welche auch in Excel zB summiert werden können.

Aber das Problem ist, das in java alles als Text ins Excel exportiert wird... ICh hab zB den Wert Double 24.0 in Java - in Excel müsste es aber 24,0 sein. Punkt und Komma ist ein hund:/

Hab dann in Java das 24.0 in einen String 24,0 konvertiert und im Excel ist das dann ein Text was durch die Fehlerprüfung gemeldet wird. Ich müsste in Excel die ganzen Felder als Zahl deklarieren - dann geht das erst... möchte es aber gern automatisch machen.

Hätte jmd. ne Ahnung wie das möglich wäre?

lg


----------



## SlaterB (19. Feb 2010)

wie lautet denn dein Code bisher?

ich benutze Methoden wie

```
/**
     * Setzt DataFormat 4 (zwei Nachkomma-Stellen, Tausender getrennt durch Punkt).
     * @param cell
     */
    private void setAmountFormat(HSSFCell cell) {
        HSSFCellStyle style = cell.getCellStyle();
        if (style != null)    {
            style.setDataFormat((short)4);
            return;
        }
        if (this.cellStyleAmount == null)    {
            this.cellStyleAmount = this.workbook.createCellStyle();
            this.cellStyleAmount.setDataFormat((short)4);
        }
        cell.setCellStyle(this.cellStyleAmount);
    }
```
+ natürlich
cell.setCellValue(double);


----------

